# Hondas on Wrigley Field :-)



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Wrigley Field in Chicago is undergoing extensive renovations, and an restricted 8am-8pm work schedule means it might not be ready for opening day. 

The schedule was impacted enough they could not afford to wait for the snow to melt off the field, so eight Honda 2-stage snowblowers were put on the job. I understand the plan was to blow the snow into the stands, were it could be melted with big heaters and drained...


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Sep 25, 2014)

For anyone looking for the video...

Video | NBC Chicago


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

If the Cub's pitchers could toss a baseball like those Hondas toss snow, who knows, maybe this'll be their year!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

bwdbrn1 said:


> If the Cub's pitchers could toss a baseball like those Hondas toss snow, who knows, maybe this'll be their year!


 DOHHHHHHHHHHHHHH that is a good one.


----------



## c3po (Mar 21, 2014)

bwdbrn1 said:


> If the Cub's pitchers could toss a baseball like those Hondas toss snow, who knows, maybe this'll be their year!


 Let the Honda snow blower pitch and the Ariens snow blower can be the relief pitcher! LOL


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Now there's a winning line up!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

c3po said:


> Let the Honda snow blower pitch and the Ariens snow blower can be the relief pitcher! LOL


DOHHHHHHHHHHHHH Another good 1.


----------

